# Problems with Assasin Snails, Please help



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

I asked this question before but this time I've got pictures. I have two tanks with similar parameters E.g. PH - 7.2 One `0nel with shrimps only and one 30gl with fish only. Both have assassin snails in them (and no longer other snails).
In my 10gl one snails are multiplying and I see a lot of them including baby ones. But in my 30gl I constantly find empty and often cracked shells (I do see snails and baby ones there as well but not as many as in 10gl). Well today I discovered dead snail, who did not leave it's cracked shell (see attached pictures), fish was picking on it. I only have community fish in my tank like platies, guppies, neons, razbora, rummy nose tetras and some golden menows.
So I can not figure out what killing my snails and why ? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Any loaches ?


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

darkangel66n said:


> Any loaches ?


Nope. I know about them. This is why they are not in my tank


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Snail on snail murder? Are you feeding them now that they are out of other snails?


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

darkangel66n said:


> Snail on snail murder? Are you feeding them now that they are out of other snails?


Yes, with Algae wafers (if they get to them as fish will pick on them as well). But I always put extra wafers for assassins in both tanks. In the one with shrimps I saw them eating it (although I have a lot of shrimps who is eatting wafers there as well) but In fish tank I did not see.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I would think Assassin Snails are meat eaters and therefore wouldn't be interested in Algae wafers. 

Try giving them some shrimp pellets instead and only at night so the other fish don't eat them. Only give them one fish pellet ever couple of days so you don't pollute your tank.
--
Paul


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> I would think Assassin Snails are meat eaters and therefore wouldn't be interested in Algae wafers.
> 
> Try giving them some shrimp pellets instead and only at night so the other fish don't eat them. Only give them one fish pellet ever couple of days so you don't pollute your tank.
> --
> Paul


Interesting. Thank you for advice. I try that. But why in my shrimp tank I do not have that issue ?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

ppaskova said:


> Interesting. Thank you for advice. I try that. But why in my shrimp tank I do not have that issue ?


There could be another source of food in that tank. 
--
Paul


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> There could be another source of food in that tank.
> --
> Paul


I bought the shrimp and will try tonight. I also forgot to mention that in that tank 30gl I also have corycat fish, amano shrimps and plekos. I hope they won't get to food first at night


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*assasins*

i always kept my assassins fed with lots of mts , otherwise I found they start to go after one another ..


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

tom g said:


> i always kept my assassins fed with lots of mts , otherwise I found they start to go after one another ..


I don't believe that assassins can eat each-other. And picture I posted does not look that the snail has been eaten. Also why in my shrimp tank I don't have this issue ? And where can I get a lot of MTS ?


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

They definitely seem to be meat eaters - they'll go after blood worms if the other fish leave any !

I've gotten snails from a couple members on this board - hope I can have them breed enough to feed my assassins now


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

I think they are more snail eaters. Because if I find dead fish in my tank for some reason they don't touch it. And it is good meat for them ? Also I started to use shrimp pelets but I think 1 per 2 days is too little for them as pelets are very small ? Also where can I get snails for them to eat for free ?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*snails*

post on here if someone has any mts snails usually u can get a starter culture from someone ...


----------

